# Gurbani Kirtan #4 - Simran



## kaur-1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #4 - Simran*

siq nwm    siq nwm   siq nwm jI
*Satnam        Satnam       Satnam  Ji
*True Name True Name True Name 

vwihgur             vwihgur               vwihgur jI
*Waheguroo   Waheguroo    Waheguroo Ji*
Wondrous lord Wondrous lord Wondrous lord 




*
Satnam:
*
Why do we say SatNaam? True Name? Because everything else is false.  Everything we see is temporary, our family will depart, our houses will crumble and we will leave to. Everything is false, except for Naam.  Naam is permanent, the ones who become absorbed in it become permanent too. "

 In Gurbani, the word Gurshabad or [Shabad] is synonymous with Naam. Without ceaselessly earning the wealth of Naam, God cannot be realised.

*Waheguroo Gurmantar:*

The word “Vaheguru” is made up of two word *“Vaah(e)”* and *“Guru”*. “Vaah” or “Vaahe” is an ecstatic *expression of awe* and *wonder*. Therefore it is often translated as *“wondrous”* or *“wonderful”*.  *“Guru”* derives from two words. *“Gu”* means *darkness*, and *“Ru”* (‘Roo’) means *light*. Therefore *‘Guru’* means that power, being, and presence, *which dispels darkness and brings light*, in other words *‘Enlightener’*. Cumulatively, the name implies wonder at the Divine Light eliminating spiritual darkness. It might also imply -‘Hail the Lord whose Name eliminates spiritual darkness.’ Thus the two constituents of Vaheguru (Vaahe+Guroo) implies the state of wondrous ecstasy and offering homage to the Divine Creator Being.


_Source:Waheguru
Satnam
_​​


----------

